# Modern diesel engines (in cars)



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anybody know...
Is the latest generation of car diesel engines any better suited to low mileage/short trip duties?
I know that if you don't do big miles then the particulate filter gets clogged up (or summat).
Just wondered if this was still the case since the advent of 'adblue' and maybe other developments?
TIA
Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If it gets properly warmed up, it will be fine, trips on a cold engine do more damage proportionally than anything else.

That goes for petrol and diesel.

Peter


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Peter.
Most of our journeys are short 2 - 5 miles.
I always thought that petrol was much better than diesel in these circumstances.
So is the 'particulate filter clogging up' thing still an issue on the latest diesels?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The DPF needs a good blow-through every few days if you are not getting the car warmed up properly, it gives it a chance to operate at temperature and clear out the filter.

It's a device that does its job but few can cope with widely varying conditions.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Chilly

Absolute no brainer with such short journeys, petrol every time or you will have all sorts of (expensive) problems with the particulate filter as they need to reach a pretty high temperature to function as they should and 2-5 miles is nothing like enough. If you go for petrol you should still give it a run of about 20 miles at a decent speed every 2-3 weeks in order to ensure the catalytic converter gets hot enough or THAT may well clog up. 

With such low mileage any saving in fuel costs will be more than wiped out by the additional cost of buying a Diesel engines version.

If you do consistently very short journeys you should very seriously consider an all electric car. 


Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am hugely sceptical of the phrase 'City Diesel' tbh...

When we moved into Cirencester from living 8 miles or so out of it, we changed both our diesels and bought petrol cars. Out in the sticks were covering some miles (and even then not enough to avoid issues with one car).

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

My father in law bought a modern diesel to save on fuel costs. He only does 4000 miles per year and has only saved a few pounds on fuel costs. But he has paid heavily to get his DPF fixes on 2 occasions. 

I have had 2 electric cars now, My first was a Vauxhall Ampera. It had a petrol engine to act as a generator when my charge ran out. In 3 years I covered a total of 24000 miles and used 30 gallons of petrol. Taking into the cost of electricity I worked out the MPG was about 238mpg. Got wrote of earlier this year when some idiot het it whilst it was parked. He was on his phone. Just bought a Hyundai Ionic plug 3 months ago, Just filled up my tank for the first time since I got it 3 months ago. 1240 miles and it took 33 litres to fill up. GREAT....


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Revise, the headline consumption is amazing but the actual cost of ownership is the bottom line!


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I had he car for 2 years 10 months. Cost £22k and when it was wrote of I was paid out £14200. So It was not the best, but was far from the worst. 
But I do agree you need to take in the whole ownership costs. Electic cars tend to depreciate a lot mote than ICE cars. But then again I can see the depreciation on diesel cars going in the wrong direction. 

This time I have leased this car so I will know up front what I am going to lose in depreciarion and it works out at £4100 per year. I am lucky enough to have a fuel allowance that will more than cover that cost. 

I think the sensable thing to do with electric cars is to lease, unless you are keeping it for a long time.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Chilly
> If you do consistently very short journeys you should very seriously consider an all electric car.


That's the route we're going down next year. But we also use a bike for short journeys as well as for leisure. For 2-5 miles I'd say a bike (pedal or electric) is a no-brainer or if it's for shopping then a taxi is an option I see quite a lot of people using. Longer trips we'll do in the motorhome.

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm definitely a diesel fan and until electric vehicles can manage over 300 miles I'm sticking.

Ray.


----------

